# Wifi Issue theory.... (some have problems, some not)



## SaveU (Sep 7, 2011)

I have noticed an interesting pattern to my WiFi problems with my HP Touch-pad CM9 a2 (and now night-lies) and wanted to see what others thoughts are to what I observed.

At home I have zero problems with WiFi, and tethering to my phone. When I am working, I stop in different areas for breaks (I drive city bus) and have noticed that in certain areas, my tethering to my phone has real issues.

My touch-pad will see the WiFi, attempt to connect, then not connect, and the WiFi will disappear stating "not in range" Requiring a restart of the WiFi on the touch-pad to have it show up again. And still have the same problem.

In these areas, my laptop will still tether to my phone, and my phone can access on-line no problem.

However in other areas of the city, the touch-pad will have no problems at all tethering to my phone.

The areas I am having problems are consistently an issue with the touch-pad. (keep in mind, other wifi devices connect fine to my tether in these areas.

The areas I am having problems do have a lot of wires...etc that could cause interference.

Is this hit and miss issue with peoples touch-pad a result of the touchpads WiFi module being sensitive and highly sensitive to interference?

Could peoples problems be a simple as cordless phone interference..... power lines......neighbours' WiFi broadcasting a wonky single, that the touch-pad is just sensitive to??


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

this is what I noticed:
when alot of wifi networks around - terrible wifi
when 1-3 wifi networks - flawless wifi


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

I've started to have problems when i've turned on the ARP Binding thing in router settings. Without it it's OK.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

"The areas I am having problems do have a lot of wires...etc that could cause interference."

Definately!!!!


----------



## ricklynchcore (Feb 29, 2012)

I find my Wifi problems very intermittent. I am running cm9 329. Sometimes Wifi runs perfectly on home connection, Other times I have to reconnect every 10 to 15 minutes. I have experimented with every forum suggestion I have found, but sooner or later the pesty problem resurfaced. I love the program, and am not complaining, merely pointing out a reoccurring issue. Btw, under webos no wifi problem ever. Will continue to experiment, currently using wifi analysis program, have changed my channel to 1, and have been stable for 1 hour. Been through 3 or 4 channel changes. Will post any changes noted. Btw, wifi fixer completely ineffective.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## noseph (Feb 19, 2012)

It might be helpful to install Wifi Analizer to get a better picture of what the wifi environment looks like in your trouble areas.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ricklynchcore said:


> It might be helpful to install Wifi Analizer to get a better picture of what the wifi environment looks like in your trouble areas.


Good suggestion.


----------



## ricklynchcore (Feb 29, 2012)

Well I must admit since changing to channel 1 problem seems to have vanished. Prior to to this I simply tried to stay away from channel's neighbors were using, and since channel 1 had traffic, I tried everything but 1. I have used an analyzer, and it actually hindered my progress, because it kept me from channel 1. I guess moral of story is try channel 1 before all else.

Thanks all for help, will keep posted if problem returns.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ricklynchcore said:


> Well I must admit since changing to channel 1 problem seems to have vanished. Prior to to this I simply tried to stay away from channel's neighbors were using, and since channel 1 had traffic, I tried everything but 1. I have used an analyzer, and it actually hindered my progress, because it kept me from channel 1. I guess moral of story is try channel 1 before all else.
> 
> Thanks all for help, will keep posted if problem returns.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


Channel 6 should also work equally well unless there are a ton of users on it. Sharing bandwidth on a particular channel only becomes an issue when there is someone streaming huge amounts of data. Just because you see several users on a channel does not mean it is not usable. Wifi Analyzer is a great tool to help determine a channel that has the least usage. However, if you tried 6 and had problems and don't on 1, then the obvious choice is 1.


----------



## scy1192 (Oct 12, 2011)

What I've noticed is that areas with multiple APs that have the same SSID (for example, WiFi repeaters) freak out the TouchPad. The ath6kl drivers seem to help a lot.


----------



## nm3210 (Nov 21, 2011)

A lot of my wifi problems were fixed when I set a specific channel on my router. When it was set to 'Auto' it would have very similar problems to what everyone else is seeing. Perhaps this is just one more thing to check when troubleshooting.


----------



## harpo1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Well I selected almost every channel but my wifi still doesn't automatically reconnect after coming out of sleep mode. I just learn to live with turning wifi off and back on again after waking up my TP.


----------



## dkollander (Apr 3, 2012)

I installed "wifi fixer" (free) from the play store and I am very happy. This app solved my wifi problem of not waking up from sleep mode.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Great discussion going on here about wifi problems: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1494458


----------



## harpo1 (Oct 13, 2011)

dkollander said:


> I installed "wifi fixer" (free) from the play store and I am very happy. This app solved my wifi problem of not waking up from sleep mode.


What was your wifi sleep policy set to prior to using the app? Does this app just change that to always on during sleep?


----------

